# Gas



## GizmoGT1994 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey im currently in denver and am in need of some gas or some good way of getting some. Any suggestions or help would be great. Planning on heading either north or east towards minnesota.

Sent from my SM-N920P using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jan 13, 2017)

I've moved your thread to a better section but the I can tell you the best option for getting gas when you have no money is gas-jugging, which is bringing a gas jug to a gas station and asking folks if they can help fill it up. Do a quick search for "gas jugging" on StP and you'll find a few threads with information on it.

Another option is looking for passengers on the rideshare board on Craigslist and getting gas pitch from them.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Jan 13, 2017)

Gas juggling.....never hears of that one. Flew a sign is Saskatewan once when we ran outta gas "broke, need gas to get home to BC" made $140 plus a trucker bought all 3 of us supper in about an hr.


----------



## Art101 (Jan 14, 2017)

Prostitution?


----------



## happythoughts123 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sell the vehicle


----------



## Jackthereaper (Oct 15, 2018)

Seems flying a sign or “jugging” are about your only options unless you can find some work or steal the gas. I have had good luck in the past just asking people for gas money at gas stations.


----------

